# Dave Grohl - King of the Tributes



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Is it just me or is Dave Grohl involved in every tribute to an artist or band conducted in the last 10 years? To hear this dude tell it he was influenced by every rock act over the past 60 years


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

______________


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A guy who used to hang out at the stompbox forum, named Andy Harrison, teched for the Foos during their acoustic tour with Dylan. He actually teched for a lot of "name" bands. He was in town for that Dylan/Foos show, and I drove him around to local stores while we chatted. He recounted his first meeting with Grohl where he mentioned in passing that he had been in a band in Columbus OH that had had a local hit. He expected Grohl to say "Oh, that's nice", but Grohl immediately replied "I _loved_ that song, man!", sat down at the drums and just knocked it out, riff for riff. His summary about Grohl? "He's *all *about the music." He gave me one of Dave's picks, which I carry around in my wallet. It has some cork on it, so if you ever need a DNA sample....

Personally, I think there may be some Black Lab blood in his background. That boy's tail is constantly wagging. He has such boundless enthusiasm for everything.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I've hung out with him a few times and he's genuinely the nicest, coolest dude I've ever met. Hyper? Sure... Excitable? Beyond a doubt, but about as humble a guy as you could hope to meet. One of my friends has known him since just after Nirvana ended so I've only ever met him with people that he considers his "old friends" - but I can totally see why every other artist in the world would want to work with him. I was at a party in LA with him and Taylor from the Foos and he went out of his way to introduce me to his friends and even helped hook up lunch the next day with a guy he knew that was staying at the same hotel I was at (turned out to be Tom Morello and his wife).

It'd be foolish not to include in him in every tribute that comes along - rare to find stuff that doesn't turn to gold in his hands.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Fresh Pot!

Dave's the man!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mhammer said:


> A guy who used to hang out at the stompbox forum, named Andy Harrison, teched for the Foos during their acoustic tour with Dylan. He actually teched for a lot of "name" bands. He was in town for that Dylan/Foos show, and I drove him around to local stores while we chatted. He recounted his first meeting with Grohl where he mentioned in passing that he had been in a band in Columbus OH that had had a local hit. He expected Grohl to say "Oh, that's nice", but Grohl immediately replied "I _loved_ that song, man!", sat down at the drums and just knocked it out, riff for riff. His summary about Grohl? "He's *all *about the music." He gave me one of Dave's picks, which I carry around in my wallet. It has some cork on it, so if you ever need a DNA sample....
> 
> Personally, I think there may be some Black Lab blood in his background. That boy's tail is constantly wagging. He has such boundless enthusiasm for everything.





fretboard said:


> I've hung out with him a few times and he's genuinely the nicest, coolest dude I've ever met. Hyper? Sure... Excitable? Beyond a doubt, but about as humble a guy as you could hope to meet. One of my friends has known him since just after Nirvana ended so I've only ever met him with people that he considers his "old friends" - but I can totally see why every other artist in the world would want to work with him. I was at a party in LA with him and Taylor from the Foos and he went out of his way to introduce me to his friends and even helped hook up lunch the next day with a guy he knew that was staying at the same hotel I was at (turned out to be Tom Morello and his wife).
> 
> It'd be foolish not to include in him in every tribute that comes along - rare to find stuff that doesn't turn to gold in his hands.


This is pretty much the sense I get from Dave. He seems to be the most genuine person in music today, if not ever. If I ever won one of those spend-a-day-with-a-rockstar contests, I'd pick Dave for sure, even though the Foos aren't one of my favourite bands.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If you won such a hypothetical contest, I'd take my vitamins and catch up on my sleep beforehand, if I were you!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

If I could meet any Rockstar in the world and have Lunch with one it would be Mr. Grohl.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm glad I'm not the only Grohl fan. Love the Foos and pretty much anything Grohl is involved with. He comes across as a genuinely nice guy. Glad to hear that it seems to be true. One of my fears is meeting someone I admire only to find out they are total douchebags. I can only hope to meet Grohl one day. That would be cool.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I've met him a couple of times now and I have to say that he's everything in person that you read about. He's very enthusiastic about music as we all know and actually takes the time to say hello and talk to you when you greet him. Although I'm not a huge Foos fan, he's definitely one of the best things to have happened in music the last 20 or so years. On a side note, I bet he chews a pack of gum and drinks a flat of Red Bull a day (on top of his FRESH POTS).


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

*Everyone can't like this guy....*

There must be something more to it...


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2014)

Was searching for a clip from 'sound city'. 
using this instead.

[video=youtube;PljU-A0MFsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PljU-A0MFsY[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Wonder if Kurt's passing was a life changing event for him? He seems like a very different person post Nirvana than when the band was together.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

that's an interesting thought. i wonder now, too


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Wonder if Kurt's passing was a life changing event for him? He seems like a very different person post Nirvana than when the band was together.


Why wouldn't it be? His brother and bandmate kills himself - I would be concerned if it didn't change him. He went from small fish to king pretty fast, then suffered a huge personal loss, put himself out there with the first foos record and found he still had fans with his new project. I suspect he aged a bit after that tragedy.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> Why wouldn't it be? His brother and bandmate kills himself - I would be concerned if it didn't change him. He went from small fish to king pretty fast, then suffered a huge personal loss, put himself out there with the first foos record and found he still had fans with his new project. I suspect he aged a bit after that tragedy.


i wouldn't assume everyone does though. some ppl get too caught up in the lifestyle to learn/change.
but this doesnt seem to be the case with Dave.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That studio tour was nice. The pick of his that I have has the "606", from the other studio, printed on it.

But seeing this makes me want to get the 1/2" machine I have fixed up. I also want to know what kind of garage door he has. The door and bicycles must contribute to the sound. :smiley-faces-75:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2014)

I'd imagine sound waves passing through the 
spokes would create some harmonic flutter.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Totally has to be on HBO if you've ever heard him talk for more than 4 seconds...

http://www.teamrock.com/news/2014-05-14/exclusive-dave-grohl-scores-his-own-tv-series


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow. Now THAT's a reason to subscribe.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Can't wait for that!


----------

